# Electricity Price Rise



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Last night's TV New's & Press again this morning it was quote'd as to be only a 9% increase.
CONFIRMED !
Two weeks back the same sources where quoting 30%
Now 17% + IVA - 9% Tariff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just waiting for the next bill


----------



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Can somebody help. I'm trying to get to the EDP website and better understand the tarrif system.

Can someone point me to it and in particular the tarrif page?
Is the page in English?

Bob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The English page options on EDP only cover history and investment and not really for anything else.
It does translate well when opened in Google Chrome with translator enabled.
If you can find the tariffs you deserve a medal far easier to telephone and speak to an operator or visit an official shop. Site seems to cover everything except the actual cost of electricity
Tariff depends on Potencia, 3 phase and bi or tri hourly schemes (of peak)


----------



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

TVM. :clap2:

What is:
Potencia?
Bi or Tri hourly scheme?

There seem to be all sorts of variants on my bill and I just can't see if I'm on the correct tarrif?

Bob :confused2:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Potencia is your incoming fuse rating so the higher the potencia the higher the daily cost

Bi or Tri hourly scheme? EDP offer 2? off peak electricity schemes so cheaper electricity nights and week ideal if you work Mon-Fri

Our Potencia (front of bill) is 4.6kva so a daily charge of 0.2353 (back of bill Potencia Contradtada)
Our unit price is 0.1326

so a simple bill would be number of ?? units x 0.1326 = ??
+ daily charge number of days ?? x 0.2353 =??
Total = + IVA was 6% now 23%

The other two charges are a charge to Director General of Energy and TV licence 9compulsory if you have an EDP account.


----------

